# BWI RO unit



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone had a BWI plumbing RO/DI unit because I was planning on getting it. Hopefully some good reviews!


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I purchased a three stage unit (sediment, carbon, RO membrane) and have been using it for freshwater applications for a couple of months. This is my first unit, so I don't have anything to compare it to. It works fine for my application (softening water) and output water runs around 5 ppm TDS. The unit comes essentially plug and play - install the prefilters, hook up the hose to the faucet and away you go.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Have had my 4 stage unit for a year and it's working great. I had to get a booster pump to get better efficiency however since I'm on the 14th floor.

Tyler is great to deal with too


----------



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

If you have any questions regarding any item on our site or are wondering what others think about a curtain product check out the product reviews that are under each product! If you have bought items from us, help out your fellow mates by submitting your review on the items you have bought!


----------

